
Archaeologists excavate the site of Operation Gunnerside - fern12
https://www.archaeology.org/issues/283-1801/trenches/6198-trenches-norway-wwii-heavy-water-plant
======
fiftyacorn
I liked Ray Mears "Real Heroes of Telemark" about operation gunnerside. He
speaks to Ronneberg, and discusses the survival situation. Amazing

------
CurtMonash
Fascinating subject. But the article adds nothing to our knowledge about it.
Vacuous.

~~~
dang
It adds something to people with no knowledge about it. That's not vacuous.

